
What It’s Like to Describe Porn for a Blind Audience - DemiGuru
https://slate.com/culture/2020/02/pornhub-audio-description-interview-accessibility.html
======
sgt
On a recent flight I decided to check what movies were available, and out of
curiosity I selected the "Audio Description" option for Avengers.

It basically means the movie's audio track is kept as is, while an additional
voice is added. The voice explains the scene, what the characters do, and the
general gist of what's happening. These guys have to be really creative and it
impressed me quite a bit.

In fact, it turns out the voice actor for Avengers is Christian Simpson and
he's also known for running his own YouTube show about retro computing called
Perifractic's Retro Recipes. Worth checking out if you're into that kind of
thing.

